
Veertu: converts OS X itself into a hypervisor - shawndumas
http://veertu.com/
======
stephenr
This looks good. They responded [1] to confirm they are working on Vagrant
support too.

If xhyve can get a more polished release thats great too, but even for the
'pro' version this is just $40, and best of all it's available via MAS so no
more fucking around to both sign in with an account AND enter an activation
code (I'm looking at you Parallels!)

[1]
[https://twitter.com/veertu_labs/status/713265595593191424](https://twitter.com/veertu_labs/status/713265595593191424)

